# Nebulizer Treatment in ER



## PeaPod1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am looking for info on how everyone is coding/billing for nebs in the ED setting.

We are a fully integrated delivery system and we have respiratory therapy on-site during the work week and on-call after hours.  We call them to do nebs in ED during their normal hours and the ED nurses perform when they are not available.

Do you abstract the neb ICD9 Procedure code for nursing/facility?

Do you bill the Neb out of the ED or out of Resp Therapy?

Thanks ahead for any input/ideas.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I probably need to be more specific to get an answer...

Does anyone bill the neb treatment for the facilicy side of ED visits?


----------



## Mojo (Jun 24, 2011)

PeaPod1 said:


> I probably need to be more specific to get an answer...
> 
> Does anyone bill the neb treatment for the facilicy side of ED visits?



I haven't; we use the monitoring of the nebulizer treatment to aid in determining the facility level.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

PeaPod1 said:


> I probably need to be more specific to get an answer...
> 
> Does anyone bill the neb treatment for the facilicy side of ED visits?



yes i have for multiple ers.


----------

